

Show HN: My first serious project, a Twitter client for Windows Phone - gjulianm

I've been working the last months on a Twitter app for Windows Phone called Ocell. It all started as a test project to explore development in that platform, but I started to give it more time and released it to the Marketplace. It's my first serious project and I would like to know what does HN think about it. It's also opensourced, so you can also take a look at the code on GitHub (https://github.com/gjulianm/Ocell). It would be really great to have your feedback on this :)<p>Thanks a lot!<p>Windows Phone Store link: http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=2ca75e0f-69a4-42e9-b788-dedc31afb82a
======
gjulianm
Clickable:
[http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=2ca75e0f-69a4-42e9-b788-...](http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=2ca75e0f-69a4-42e9-b788-dedc31afb82a)
<https://github.com/gjulianm/Ocell>

------
genwin
Love the logo and the name! At the windowsphone link, I think the first thing
people should see is a brief paragraph about what the app does, rather than
have bullet points first. (I don't use Twitter so can't speak to that.)

~~~
gjulianm
Thanks!

I think you're right, I wrote that first because I noticed that people didn't
read the full description and they didn't knew what features the app had, but
having a little introductory paragraph above that list makes much more sense
:)

------
pkamb
Why not charge for it?

~~~
gjulianm
It's a project made in my spare time, using open source libraries... I don't
know, charging for it was not in my plans. However, if I add push
notifications I'll probably charge to cover the expenses.

